# Survival Downloads and Handbooks



## jimdoc (Nov 10, 2012)

38 Survival Downloads and Handbooks – Pioneering, SHTF, Engineering, Urban Gardening, Defense, and More

http://www.truthistreason.net/16-survival-downloads-field-manuals-and-handbooks

check out this one at least;
Long Term Survival Guide: Scrounging Metal and Survival Blacksmithing
http://www.truthistreason.net/downloads/Long-Term-Survival-Guide-Scrounging-Metal-and-Survival-Blacksmithing.pdf

These two; Where There is No Doctor and Where There is No Dentist, I had to do a search for because they didn't seem to work from their links.

Jim


----------



## cnbarr (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the links!

It's funny you posted that cause I just got done watching "Red Dawn ", and telling my wife "we should start preparing " just in case.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 10, 2012)

cnbarr said:


> Thanks for the links!
> 
> It's funny you posted that cause I just got done watching "Red Dawn ", and telling my wife "we should start preparing " just in case.




You should see our preparations! Ammo cans, weapons, supplies, etc, etc!


----------



## ericrm (Nov 11, 2012)

is this in prevision of the near 21 dec :?:

andy if you have too much gun or armo, can you spare some to a to much lawed candian :lol: the only thing we are still able to buy is bows and pellet gun under 500fps... (barely enuf to kill a big squirel)

for the 21 dec 2012 nay sayer... (im with you i think it is bs) BUT im a big fan of the saint malachy list...


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 11, 2012)

ericrm said:


> is this in prevision of the near 21 dec :?:
> 
> andy if you have too much gun or armo, can you spare some to a to much lawed candian :lol: the only thing we are still able to buy is bows and pellet gun under 500fps... (barely enuf to kill a big squirel)
> 
> for the 21 dec 2012 nay sayer... (im with you i think it is bs) BUT im a big fan of the saint malachy list...



Not much on the 21 dec stuff, is that the Mayan thing? And you can never have too many guns or ammo! I've actually considered ramping up an ammo facility to start selling, we can never get enough. One of the local police chiefs has indicated his willingness to be my first customer. They currently wait 18 months after putting in an order.


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2012)

You could spit out tons of ammo out of your gun, and be killed by a single bullet from some other gun.

if people had prepared a little better before the storm they could weather it a little better after the storm.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 11, 2012)

butcher said:


> if people had prepared a little better before the storm they could weather it a little better after the storm.



I agree. The problem is they didn't prepare at all.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 12, 2012)

Isn't this a bit off topic?

/Göran


----------



## ericrm (Nov 12, 2012)

AndyWilliams said:


> And you can never have too many guns or ammo!



well... you need a big gun to kill big thing,
a .22 to kill small thing (and left home for your wife)
one hand gun to have with you

after that it is kind of over kill... not that i dont enjoy zombie war but im doutbfull about it coming soon...


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 12, 2012)

ericrm said:


> AndyWilliams said:
> 
> 
> > And you can never have too many guns or ammo!
> ...



My fear is that it will never come!


----------



## Shaul (Nov 17, 2012)

Jim;

Thanks for the link. Good website.
Actually the time to start prepping is not after watching Red Dawn. The time to start prepping was 10 years before last summer, but if you didn't start then, now's not too late.
Even if we ignore all the economic warning signs of what's coming, look at the recent Super-Storm-Sandy on the East Coast. I'm sure there were plenty of complacent people (with no extra food/water) thinking: "this'll never happen to me".
I started prepping seriously about 6 months ago thanks to survival podcasts and input from people like Jack Spirko, Steven Harris and others. I am especially thankful for the preparations I've made in light of the fact that things are heating up in the Middle East with Israel on the verge of a (possible) major conflict. And believe me, when the air raid sirens go off and everyone is running for the shelters, that is NOT the time to go shopping.

Shaul


----------



## butcher (Nov 17, 2012)

Shaul,
I know you are surrounded by dangers in these dangerous times.

Survival is as much a mindset as it is having stored water,and knowing how to get water out of sand in the hot desert, learning survival skills are very good and can help, half the battle of survival is in our own minds.

Shaul with the storm of Evil you are surrounded by you are in my prayers.


----------



## Shaul (Nov 18, 2012)

Butcher;

Thank You for your prayers and your concern. I have some survival skills and know how to get water out of the desert sand. Problem is, that I'd have to drive an hour, to find any sand to practice on; which is why I store water closer to home.
It's true that half the battle of survival is in our own minds, unfortunately the other half is dealing with all those who didn't prepare and now think that you're their new source of supply for whatever they need.

Thanks Again,

Shaul

(Note to Moderator: Even though this thread started under 'Books', perhaps it should be moved to 'Bar & Grill'. )


----------



## jmdlcar (Nov 18, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> 38 Survival Downloads and Handbooks – Pioneering, SHTF, Engineering, Urban Gardening, Defense, and More
> 
> http://www.truthistreason.net/16-survival-downloads-field-manuals-and-handbooks
> 
> ...


I found the two that link didn't work and try these. Go to Google and search for "where there is no doctor pdf" and "where there is no dentist pdf" on my search it was the first link. Hope they work for you.

Jack


----------



## Palladium (Nov 18, 2012)

butcher said:


> Shaul,
> I know you are surrounded by dangers in these dangerous times.
> Shaul with the storm of Evil you are surrounded by you are in my prayers.



Mine also brother!


----------



## Geld Konig (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Jim,
I like much the links you post here.
Today we need read books like those.
Thaks.
Geld konig


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks, Jimdoc,

I used to own most of the Foxfire books. There are 12 of them all together, I think. Lots of good stuff. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_nkw=foxfire%20books&clk_rvr_id=430403199599


----------



## Irons2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Should be able to get them cheap, now that the End of the World has come and gone. :mrgreen: 

Hope the suckas enjoy paying off their Credit Cards......  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 11, 2013)

Good books I already have them in my collection. I have a library that is in a 400sq ft room crammed full. :lol: 
Since most here are sort of kinda wanta be chemists. Id like to recomend "Wagners chemical technology 1872" Lots of things in there that you can use in this hobby too.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 14, 2013)

:mrgreen: 

The DeWalt Tool Company has introduced a new product. It is a rapid fire nail gun that makes home repairs and construction easy. Dad can now sit in the comfort of the front porch and drive nails into 2X4's from a distance of 200 yards.

A must have in every home in America !
For everyone who would rather not have a gun in the house!
In view of the recent Supreme Court ruling, sales of this new product may skyrocket. Washington thinks they are going to take away our guns, so check this out. I like it! NAIL GUNS! AND, you don't even have to REGISTER them or have LICENSES for them! AND, you don't have to worry about them being CONCEALED!

Just a LOT of good stuff to do with THIS!
Once in awhile something so totally cool comes out that even a guy who doesn't normally even know what he'd like for Father's Day or Christmas would immediately ask for it:
Thank you, DeWalt!!!

New Nail Gun, made by DeWalt
It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2x4 at 200 yards.
This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. Just get your wife to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back, And relax and when she has the board in the right place, just fire away. With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. After a day of fence building with the new DeWalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you to build or fix anything else, probably, ever again.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like Milwaukee didn't want to be outdone!

Dave


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 15, 2013)

Ah! Pretty!!. However all of mine are evil and black......


----------

